# new disability office



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

From the US Dept. of Health and Human Services Weekly Report dated 8-5-02:New Office to Oversee Disability ProgramsSecretary Thompson has announced the creation of the HHS Office onDisability to oversee the coordination, development, and implementation ofprograms and special initiatives within HHS that impact people withdisabilities. Margaret J. Giannini, M.D., F.A.A.P., currently the principaldeputy assistant secretary for aging at the Administration on Aging, hasbeen appointed to lead the new office.The announcement builds on the work of President Bush's New FreedomInitiative, a comprehensive plan to tear down barriers facing people withdisabilities, which prevent them from fully participating in community life.The new office will help centralize many of the recommended strategiesoutlined in a report to President Bush, which explored solutions to reducingbarriers in all areas of society for people with disabilities."HHS is engaged in important and dynamic work to help the nearly 54 millionAmericans living with disabilities," Secretary Thompson said. "The newOffice on Disability will bring increased focus and awareness to the issue,and will allow the department to interact with valuable partners in the mosteffective manner. Margaret Giannini will bring a wealth of expertise to theposition and we look forward to her leadership."tom


----------

